# Over Under



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Cool capture with the airborne hulls.

dick


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Very interesting.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool pic!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Great shot! No pun intended!


Sent from the Pentagon via NSA reroute


----------

